# Bike Gangs in the Oakland Hills



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay. I mentioned it before, but has anyone seen the group of older guys - 50s, 60s - blazing through the oakland hills - tunnel road, skyline, lincoln ave, etc.? 

They're generally about seven of them riding around on steel bikes - schwins, pergorettis,merckx,some italan - with slick grouppos - high end campy.

It's actually pretty cool. I was comming down on skyline and took a breather at pinehurst. They shot over the ridge and dropped down pinhurst like they were BMXers or something.

Good on the hills, fast, etc. 

Who are these guys?

:blush2:


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

on sundays Montano Velo does a group ride. A bunch of them are on pegoretti's with campy. Actually I think most of the guys on that ride have campy. They are pretty fast downhill too.


----------

